# Home Theater Signs



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is some pictures of signs I had made.....they are a little different then your regular run of the mill sign.
Please let me know what you think.


















































Later
RayJr


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Very impressive! :T 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice Ray, you probably saved a fortune not buying from some of the online Home Theater stores. :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very professional looking! Looks like you used metal... how exactly do you build them? I'd say you could make a fortune designing and selling them.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nicely done..Did you cut the letters yourself or were they Laser cut?


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

YOUR WHOLE THEATRE ,VERY NICE.WELL DONE RAY, kIND REGARDS ALAN.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments...
Well here is the answer to a few questions....

First...the signs are made of 16 guage steel and cut on a CNC Plasma cutting machine...pretty cool....then painted and baked.

Second.....I didn't make them...I designed the Coronado one..but did not produce it.

And the answer you have been looking for is.........
www.Russell-Steel.com ....Contact David ( [email protected] ) and tell him you saw the Coronado sign on this forum.(pictures are posted on AVS also).....and explain to him what you may have in mind.
David is also a Home Theater hobbiest...and a real nice person to talk to.

Now this may sound like I have a interest in the company but I don't....I was looking for something out of the norm and found David over at AVS....he helped make my sign idea a reallity....this was a unique way to add a bit of flash to my entrance and it fit my style and most important..my budget.

I hope that this helps someone else with there project and offers new ideas.

Later
RayJr


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice! The 3D offset really makes them pop.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Really like the signs - unique and nice all in one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Those look amazing! I like the way the Coronado sign floats off the wall. I couldn't help thinking how cool it would look to have a soft glow behind that sign. Something along these lines: http://www.thatscoolwire.com/

Very nice signage indeed!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

How much do they cost?
ballpark even?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

shawn said:


> How much do they cost?
> ballpark even?


Bad News ......RayJr wrote:


> ...Here is some pictures of signs I had made.....they are a little different then your regular run of the mill sign. Please let me know what you think
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Contact www.Russell-Steel.com ...they can give you pricing info.

Later
RayJr


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

RayJr said:


> Contact www.Russell-Steel.com ...they can give you pricing info.
> 
> Later
> RayJr


Upss!!!! ... I was thinking you made them yourself ....:duh: :duh: 

Anyways, I was just trying to motivate you to start a business with this signs .... or DO you have one????:huh: :huh:


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

David from russell steel is a home theater junkie like the rest of us...and I think he is doing this as a business already....I just saw some of his work and asked if he could do custom signs....his answers was "YES"...and my custom sign came to life.

So if you have an idea..contact David...he is a great guy to work with.

Later
RayJr


----------



## splitz (Jan 28, 2008)

those are sweet!


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

splitz said:


> those are sweet!


Thank you :bigsmile:

RayJr


----------

